# $3 to relabel



## Itsallaboutp (May 5, 2015)

I found a local dry cleaner that will relabel for $3 all I have to do is have the labels made is this expensive for this service?


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

It depends on the type of relabeling. Seems a little high but for single pieces at a time it's not too bad.

EDIT: It also depends on if it is sewn over tape or under tape. In other words is going to be sewn into the shirt like the factory label or is going to be sewn on top of the collar seam.


----------



## Itsallaboutp (May 5, 2015)

Dekay317 said:


> It depends on the type of relabeling. Seems a little high but for single pieces at a time it's not too bad.
> 
> EDIT: It also depends on if it is sewn over tape or under tape. In other words is going to be sewn into the shirt like the factory label or is going to be sewn on top of the collar seam.


I am going to have to find out which method he is going to do


----------



## porkchopharry (Mar 4, 2012)

$3 PER LABEL?

That's SUPER expensive. If you want to go with a woven label, ask your t-shirt supplier how much they charge. If you supply your own labels then your shirt distributor will charge you around 25 cents or so to remove the old labels and sew your new one in.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Yeah, the norm is no more than 50 cents. tscapparel.com will relabel shirts purchased from their Cincinatti warehouse for 30 cents each.


----------



## Rookie Rise (Mar 27, 2009)

You can save a ton by doing these yourself and it's really easy to do. I bought a pretty high quality used machine A Bernina... I taught myself how to sew on my tags thanks to everyones favorite college... Youtube! $3 is seems really expensive considering you can do it yourself for fairly cheap with very little seamstress skills needed. You can easily relabel 40-50 shirts an hour. Or screen print your tags on if you have a screen press. $3 just seems high per label.


----------



## Itsallaboutp (May 5, 2015)

Ok thanks everyone also I wanted to know if $3 is also a bad price for labeling snapbacks. I had some snapbacks made from China turned out great but was just wondering if I can get them done here I can save time (they take about 15 days to complete an order)


----------



## porkchopharry (Mar 4, 2012)

$3 per label is nutty. That's 75% of the cost of a high quality, made in the USA, black t-shirt blank! 

Look on craigslist for a seamstress or something. Probably much cheaper. 

Personally I prefer to remove the tag and screen print my own label in. But I print also.

However, AA hoodies and tanks have the labels sewn in differently so I can only cut those labels out super close to the seam. BUT...I'm teaching myself to sew as well. The things you do to evolve as a business are crazy sometimes!


----------



## Evilspock (Mar 11, 2014)

We take out the original tag and screen in a custom tag.


----------



## TSwindall (Mar 15, 2012)

do any other distributors offer the same relabeling service?


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

I've never dealt with relabeling and many of times I have just wanted to purchase tear away labels and screen print my own, but wow @splathead. That's a great one for stitched labels. Thanks for that info.


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

There are many distributors if you will search internet and also offer very less price, $3 is too much for this work


----------



## Itsallaboutp (May 5, 2015)

They probably have minimums. I've seen places where you have to buy like 500-1000 labels


----------



## Domenic (Jun 15, 2015)

I am going to buy garments without labels. I will print my labels on the outside, bottom hem...I want people to know who's garments they are. The young people today leave tag on the garments they wear...it's their status thing.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Domenic said:


> I am going to buy garments without labels.


Where can you buy garments without labels?


----------



## Domenic (Jun 15, 2015)

There are many wholesale fenders who sell garments without labels.


----------

